# Marine Aquariums > Reef Aquariums >  Bloody thermometer

## lost

Just before I went to bed yesterday I thought I would have one last check of the tank the glass was hot and the temp was 38.7C so I unplugged the thermometer and am using the back up which is cheap. so don't want to rely on that what do you think of this?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2613568467...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

----------


## Gary R

I only use Digital read out heaters Dave

Tmc V2therm digital heater ....as once its set that job done 

This one should be ok for you http://www.completeaquatics.co.uk/v2...2-AaAivK8P8HAQ

----------


## lost

Thanks gaz 100w should be ok for me I think

----------


## Gary R

100w should do upto 120 Litres / 26 gallons

cant see you going wrong with one of these heaters m8

did you have anythink in the tank with that sort of heat ?

----------


## lost

my carpet nem and the few corals that I have

----------


## Gary R

if it was not for to long i would of thought most would make it back over time ......Mushrooms are hardy corals

Did you get a new heater ?

----------


## lost

ordered it yesterday will be hear this week I hope the back up works but it was only cheap and kicks in around 25.c even tho I have set it to 22.c not good

----------

*Gary R* (02-09-2014)

----------


## Gary R

How did the new heater work out in the end ....did you get it to set ?

----------


## lost

Finger crossed it is ok the lcd thermometer is one deg less than the heater which was why I got a little worried but 25c and so far so good

----------

